# T-Jet Blazer Pro error code 00010001



## elitecustomprint (Nov 19, 2009)

Anyone have a T-Jet Blazer Pro that has had an error code 00010001 "Paper feed motor out of step" that can give me some advise on what to do to fix it.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

See if any of these posts help you:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t96063.html (Reference only)
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t96052.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/fast-t-jet/t94604.html


----------



## elitecustomprint (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I read these posts before starting this thread. I found out what the code means from the one post but don't know what the paper feed motor is or where to find it on the printer. I don't have any jerking of the print carrage and it moves free of any resistance. The error comes after the printer goes to the end of the bed and gets to the pause, then the error occurs and returns to the home postion. Any idea?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

From Michael in our Support Department:

It's difficult to isolate this error without more specific information. RE: status of the machine (what is the LCD set to; did it just start to occur out of the blue; Did anything get changed out, capping station, etc.) The paper feed motor and mechanism is removed during creation of the Blazer printers. The motor and "encoder" scale are replaced with other components, and it is usually them causing the Epson to generate this error. The motor assembly, which moves the bed, is the most likely cause. This mechanical setup has gears which the Epson recognizes (through commands sent from the DC Control board) and if any of those mechanical physical connections (i.e. set screws on any of the drive gears connecting the movement of the bed) come loose, it MAY work normally with mis-registration, OR cause the Epson to see this instance and cause this error. Again, more specific information is needed to correctly diagnose the conditions and causes. The Epson explanations for many of these codes do not apply since these printers were modified - particularly this one, as these components were physically removed.


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## THE ARTWORX (Jul 2, 2009)

i had this error code and i was because the rails needed oiling , i oiled them and it fixed the problem


----------



## elitecustomprint (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry for such a late reply. The problem just started out of the blue, I've not changed anything. I did power down the machine and restart it and that cleared the error; however it will reapear like a mad grimmlen. Sometimes It will not clear until the machine sets for a long time which is not good for production. It seems to error when I push the print buttons and the printer moves to the end of the bed stops and then errors and returns with the error code.
Thanks for the help.
Dan


----------



## DRing (Nov 9, 2009)

Were you able to find the source of the error? I've just purchased a blazer pro, and after a few hours of operation I get the same error. I have to shutdown and wait before I can use it again.


----------



## OrderPrint1 (Feb 9, 2011)

help erro code 00010001


----------



## OrderPrint1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Please Help error code 00010001 T JET BLAZER


----------

